# Driving Licence



## cristos (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello

I live full time in Lefkada. I do not have a UK address. My card driving licence expires in July this year and I wish to obtain a Greek one.

Can anyone tell me where to start or any other help that might assisit me.

Happy New Year to all.

Cristos


----------

